# Lindos Rhodes



## angeashley (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi - I have just come back from Lindos and am thinking of coming back over before Christmas for a couple of weeks. Are there any English ex pats out there who I could meet up with?

Thanks Ange


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Yes. Just go in The Sunburnt Arms pub in Lindos.


----------



## angeashley (Nov 10, 2010)

tpebop said:


> Hi Yes. Just go in The Sunburnt Arms pub in Lindos.


Thanks for that, is this bar open off season?


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

I believe its open in winter.British owned & services the Lindos ex pat community.A few Tavernas are open along with the laundry / bookshop.The latter is only open on Saturday mornings in winter.


----------



## angeashley (Nov 10, 2010)

tpebop said:


> I believe its open in winter.British owned & services the Lindos ex pat community.A few Tavernas are open along with the laundry / bookshop.The latter is only open on Saturday mornings in winter.


Thank you so much for your help! Another question,do you know if there is any accomodation open in the winter?
Thanks Ange


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi. We live in the village of Kalithies, some distance from Lindos.So dont know if any short term accomodation is available in Lindos.Your options in winter are going to be very limited.For example the only hotels open are in Rhodes Town.You know of course there are no direct flights, from the UK .Only way is UK To Athens then to Rhodes.


----------



## Shelley_A (Sep 22, 2009)

tpebop said:


> Hi. We live in the village of Kalithies, some distance from Lindos.So dont know if any short term accomodation is available in Lindos.Your options in winter are going to be very limited.For example the only hotels open are in Rhodes Town.You know of course there are no direct flights, from the UK .Only way is UK To Athens then to Rhodes.


Hi 

There are now flights available from the uk to Rome and Rome to Rhodes with Ryanair, they are pretty reasonable too. 

Will you be coming alone? There are villas available to rent for cheaper rates in the winter and means you have all the facilities to cook etc. If you need help with this let me know. 

In the winter months the only bars open in Lindos are Ikon, Red Rose, Bar 4 and Atmosphere bar at the top car park opens on a saturday. 

The busiest villages in winter around this area are Lardos and Kalathos. Both have bars which allot of expats go to. In Kalathos the most popular is Castellos bar on the main road and Lardos has a few, The Shallow End, Tsambikos, Yammas and Memories These are situated around the main square. 

Hope this helps


----------

